# Alternativen zum ACCON-S7-EasyLog gesucht



## Promass83F (27 Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,
Ich suche, wie schon oben geschrieben, eine Alternative zum ACCON-S7-EasyLog. 
Ich muss von meinem Computer aus, über das Ethernet auf ein Siemens S7-400 System zugreifen und die Daten speichern und vorallem anschließens mit Excel verarbeiten können.
Kennt jemand ein entprechendes Programm, abgesehen vom ACCON?

Vielen Danke 

Gruss Michi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Oktober 2010)

Promass83F schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich suche, wie schon oben geschrieben, eine Alternative zum ACCON-S7-EasyLog.
> Ich muss von meinem Computer aus, über das Ethernet auf ein Siemens S7-400 System zugreifen und die Daten speichern und vorallem anschließens mit Excel verarbeiten können.
> Kennt jemand ein entprechendes Programm, abgesehen vom ACCON?
> ...



Wenn die Zeit nichts kostet, dann geht das kostenlos z.B. mittels libnodave. Da muss dann halt alles, was an ACCON-S7-EasyLog gefällt und notwendig ist, selbst programmiert werden.


----------



## Verpolt (27 Oktober 2010)

He,

Wieviele Threads willst du noch öffnen?


----------



## Promass83F (27 Oktober 2010)

dachte es ist sinnvoll Threads an die Softwareexperten und gleichzeitig an die Automatisierer zu schreiben


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Oktober 2010)

Promass83F schrieb:


> dachte es ist sinnvoll Threads an die Softwareexperten und gleichzeitig an die Automatisierer zu schreiben



Wir habe hier fast nur automatisierte Softwareexperten ;-), und die schauen auch im mehreren Rubriken nach. Außerdem bietet das Forum den genialen Knopf "Neue Beiträge". Damit sieht man alles was sich seit dem letzten Besuch getan hat, und das in allen Rubriken.


----------



## Promass83F (27 Oktober 2010)

alles klar 
in Zukunft werd ich nur noch einen Thread öffnen


----------



## AutoSPy (28 Oktober 2010)

Falls die Programmierzeit doch zu teuer wird oder die Auswertemöglichkeiten von Excel nicht ausreichen, kann ich noch unseren Analyser AutoSPy empfehlen. Kommuniziert mit der gleichen Bibliothek wie ACCON-S7-EasyLog, zeichnet auf Wunsch aber auch zyklusgenau auf. CVS-Export ist vorhanden und der VB-Code von Excel-Makros kann direkt von unserer Skript-Funktion ausgeführt werden. Vielleicht einfach mal die Demo probieren. 

Viele Grüße, 
Jens Naake


----------



## Promass83F (28 Oktober 2010)

also gute Nachricht für die Deltalogicer 
Das ACCOON-S7-EasyLog Usb-Dongle ist bestellt ^^

Vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten

Gruss Michi


----------

